# Who wants a calendar?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I guess we've come to the time when I need to get some general ideas on how many calendars to print up...

The 12 winners of the calendar contest get one for free...

Now...if I can keep the cost around $25 a piece (cost + shipping, with any profit going to Joe and/or rescues), who would buy?

You can throw out your name here or e-mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ooooh Ooooh......Me ME!!!!!!

I wan't one.....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'll have one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I definately want one.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I want one... but I can honestly say I wouldn't pay $25 for one when they're $10 in stores. I just have to really watch my budget. NOT that it isn't worth it! But... I doubt I would buy one for that much. I'd pay $15.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm interested, but $25 may be too rich for my blood.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

$25 is a bit pricey but if the extra $$ is going to Joe's rescue--count me in.

SJ


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I want one... but I can honestly say I wouldn't pay $25 for one when they're $10 in stores. I just have to really watch my budget. NOT that it isn't worth it! But... I doubt I would buy one for that much. I'd pay $15.


I was thinkin' the same thing pretty much. Calendar's in the store are pretty cheap. I'm putting underglow on my car so Im pretty much broke until spring LOL.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

it gets even more complicated when your in the uk


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> $25 is a bit pricey but if the extra $$ is going to Joe's rescue--count me in.
> 
> SJ


I agree.. if the extra is going to charity I would love one..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm just throwing a number out there....I have no idea how cheap I can get them done.....

But stores get bulk rates for the printing, and I can't afford to get hundreds of calendars printed, just to get stuck with them....

I'm still working on price. My source (BM) isn't here anymore.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I understand that... I would probably buy one as a keepsake anyway, even though none of mine are in it. It will be beautiful and worthy!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I'm just throwing a number out there....I have no idea how cheap I can get them done.....
> 
> But stores get bulk rates for the printing, and I can't afford to get hundreds of calendars printed, just to get stuck with them....
> 
> I'm still working on price. My source (BM) isn't here anymore.....


Yep ...it sure is a shame BM isnt here anymore..she had great ideas for the calendar and knew all the right people to help get it printed with a sponser to cover the cost....


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What's it like? A wall calendar with a picture at the top? Are holidays noted?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I could get one if it is a little cheaper. I am saving up for a new furnace, brrrrrr, it is getting a bit chilly in my house right now.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Count me in - I'll take 2. One for home and one for work.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like one, I'd like it better at less than $25 though


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I understand that... I would probably buy one as a keepsake anyway, even though none of mine are in it. It will be beautiful and worthy!


It's all goldens we know.....I didn't win either, so I don't get my dogs in there either..... But it's still a fun idea, and I often buy the Barnes and Noble golden calendars anyway. So why not get dogs we know....

I'm working on price. Maybe I can do better. It's tough to get Barnes and Noble quality for Barnes and Noble prices...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lisa said:


> What's it like? A wall calendar with a picture at the top? Are holidays noted?


My goal is to be a normal wall calendar, just like you'd buy at the book store.

All the usual holidays, along with Rick's birthday....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh agreed, don't need MY dog in it! didn't mean that... lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Yep ...it sure is a shame BM isnt here anymore..she had great ideas for the calendar and knew all the right people to help get it printed with a sponser to cover the cost....


I may try e-mailing her, but I don't expect to get a reply...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I may try e-mailing her, but I don't expect to get a reply...


She is someone who keeps her word.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> She is someone who keeps her word.


I know she is...just things went down bad. And I don't blame her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well then, maybe you shouldn't email her.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Rick, I'm thinking you're going to need a LOT more members buying calendars to get it down to $25 and still have anything left to give to the forum. I wish people here would think of it as a Donation to the forum in which you will actually get back something wonderful in addition to having this great forum you can count on and turn to when you need help, support, or entertainment.

I'd give $25 just to support this forum to keep it around... getting a Calendar full of Goldens (some of whom I know) AND with pictures far superior to anything Brown Trout could ever come up with... WHAT A BARGAIN!!!! I really can't believe any active member here wouldn't want one.

In case I forgot to mention it... *I WANT A GRF CALENDAR!!!*


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I would like one! I've been waiting for this all year!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Rick, have you tried Dog Mom Dog Designs? _[email protected]_

She has calendars on her product list price on her list is $18-$25 for personalized, perhaps they'd be less if you were bulk buying.

Margaret


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, she's a forum member here... good catch Cam's Mom.


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

count me in for sure....I have also been waiting all year for this as well. thanks for all the hard work you have put into this Rick. I really think that with what Rick has done all year and the fact that it is the babies from this forum the amount is not too much at all in my opinion. I know there are cheaper calendars out there but does not the personl aspect at all mean anything? sorry just my opinion.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

sholley said:


> count me in for sure....I have also been waiting all year for this as well. thanks for all the hard work you have put into this Rick. I really think that with what Rick has done all year and the fact that it is the babies from this forum the amount is not too much at all in my opinion. I know there are cheaper calendars out there but does not the personl aspect at all mean anything? sorry just my opinion.


I agree I do think the forum calendar will be way nicer than any calendar you can go buy.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Me me me! I definately want a calendar!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Count me in. I like that it is goldens we know and not a strangers golden. My friend works selling calenders in the mall so I always get one for Christmas but I still am going to buy one here.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Count me in too.

Maybe it could be "Free Calendar" with every $25 donation to GRF???


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm surprised I can't find better prices.....I'm looking at the 18" x 18" calendars at the stores.....hoping I could get the same.... But the printers I'm finding are too expensive.

I don't want to resort to 8 1/2 x 11.....but I guess I've got to consider best quality for best price.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Have you tried Kinko's


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I have a personal connection with a large printing operation in West Palm Beach. I can research some prices for you.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

you could go the cheap way and print them from home lol.

They don't have to be high glossy fancy , do they?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

has anyone checked out this for self-publishing? It might get you better pricing.

Self publish with free BookSmart software for Windows or Mac | Blurb


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Another question......do you all think we should sacrifice quality for lower price? I really want these to turn out nice.....but I had no idea it would be so hard to keep the price low for a GREAT quality calendar....


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I'm just throwing a number out there....I have no idea how cheap I can get them done.....
> 
> But stores get bulk rates for the printing, and I can't afford to get hundreds of calendars printed, just to get stuck with them....
> 
> I'm still working on price. My source (BM) isn't here anymore.....


Hey Rick we have a business and I can see if I can get you our printhouse's number, let me know if you are interested!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Have you tried Kinko's


Kinkos is one of the more expensive....they were one of my first choices...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nicci831 said:


> Hey Rick we have a business and I can see if I can get you our printhouse's number, let me know if you are interested!


Please do....I don't want to give up on quality....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> you could go the cheap way and print them from home lol.
> 
> They don't have to be high glossy fancy , do they?


I could go that route....even use "nicer" paper.... But do we really want that?

I could do that VERY cheap. $10.00 a piece....covering postage, paper and use of the printer at my wife's work....along with donations for Joe built into the price. It's an option, that could still turn out pretty nice. 

So I guess the question would be: Would more people buy $10.00 per calendar made by me (remember....I do graphical work for a career....so I could make it look pretty nice)? Or should I sacrifice quantity for those who'd be willing to pay more...?

Another benefit to that would be that I could print many extras without taking as big a hit in my wallet if they don't sell.

That route, I think I could probably price them at $10.00 a piece....3 for $25.00.

But I need FEEDBACK!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I could do that VERY cheap. $10.00 a piece....covering postage, paper and use of the printer at my wife's work....along with donations for Joe built into the price. It's an option, that could still turn out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> That route, I think I could probably price them at $10.00 a piece....3 for $25.00.
> ...


I think this would be fine. It will still be a functional calendar with great pix and I am sure it will look really nice. That way, since they were so reasonable, if people wanted to send a little something extra, it would be easier to donate to the forum that way (compared to if they were $25 - maybe not as much left for the forum).

Count me in for 3 if they are done by you & less expensive. Count me in for 1 if they are $25. 

Lisa


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I would really love a calendar but one P&P are included to the UK is included it gets to expensive. Instead once the Christmas expense is out of the way I'll make a donation


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not including the free one I get from theSept contest, I would probably be interested in 2 other ones on top of that one. The $10.00 versions sound just fine to me.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I want one....and i don't care about the price....


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Me too. Count on one for this house. I'm sure it will be a quality product no matter how you get it together:


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Somebody did a calendar last year, but it had all the dogs from the forum in there...she would put like 5 goldens on one page. Febraury would be like a Valentine theme and she would put dogs on it that fit that theme.
I would buy one or 2 if my dog was in it...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would still buy them. I think it will look good no matter how it done.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Here is a link to an online printing co.....I did a quick price quote and came up with about $1700 for 500 8 1/2 X 11 glossy calendars. I just guessed at some of the parameters

Online Print Source


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mist said:


> I would really love a calendar but one P&P are included to the UK is included it gets to expensive. Instead once the Christmas expense is out of the way I'll make a donation


Will the calendar fit in a flat rate envelope? 

• Priority Mail Flat Rate Envelopes can be used for both domestic and international shipping:
 — Available anywhere in the U.S. for $4.60
 — One rate to Canada and Mexico for $9.00
 — One rate to all other countries for $11.00
 *4 pound maximum for international shipments
• The dimensions of the envelope are 12 1/2" X 9 1/2".
• The contents of the flat rate envelope must be confined within the envelope, using the flap adhesive as the primary means of closure.
• The flap must close easily, adhere to the envelope and may be secured with tape if desired.
• The design and shape of the envelope may not be altered or enlarged in any way to fit the contents.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

we will take one in addition to the freebee


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> My goal is to be a normal wall calendar, just like you'd buy at the book store.
> 
> All the usual holidays, along with Rick's birthday....


Is "Worship LJ Day" going to be in there too.....  :


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rick - check your email.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm leaning towards printing them myself.....because I don't want the price too high for anyone. I think I can make a great calendar myself....plus then I don't have to worry quite as much about deadlines. A lot of the printers want it by the beginning of November to have it done mid-December......


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

put me down for one as well Rick


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Have you tried pricing at Cafe Press or a similar site?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Have you tried pricing at Cafe Press or a similar site?


I will check....but I'm finding the cheaper prices are basically printed like I could do using the printer at my wife's work.....only with time restraints...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Rick,

Check out Zazzle custom t-shirts and more, create or shop for unique designs shipped in 24 hours. It's like Cafe Press. I just used them for some stuff and my order came with a promo card -- 30% off two or more calendars. Must ofder before Dec. 31st.

Promo Code is CALENDAR2008

-S


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Rick, I will get you the info I have requested it from my brother-in-law. We had calendars made for a local company and these were cheap to make but lookked really awesome! BTW, I will take a calendar, no matter the price =)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I like their quality, but they are still up there for price...

I really wanted the 18" x 18" that you see in book stores.....but the are SO expensive.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I will take a Calendar Rick. Just remind me. My brain cells are always working.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll take one too and like Kimm please remind me


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Although I think we get one because we won the month of September... I would like to buy one as well. My mom wants one!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey Rick I sent you the information (link) via PM =)


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Count us in!*

Rick, 
I would like one or two but I need to know how much more it will be to send them to Mexico. 
Thanks!
Tessa's Mom:wave:


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I am definitely interested -- I'll gladly pay $25 with anything above costs going to charity.

Julie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am good for one at least.

Hooch


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Rick i want one! but..am i just too far for you to be able to send one to me????? i'll pay for the shipping if i need to..  puhleezz????


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

xtine77 said:


> Rick i want one! but..am i just too far for you to be able to send one to me????? i'll pay for the shipping if i need to..  puhleezz????


I will have a set price...and for people elsewhere, we'll work out shipping....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm leaning more and more towards printing them myself. My wife is convinced we'll be able to do some NICE quality printing at her work...and I'd rather keep the price low enough that everyone who wants one (or more) can get them...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Rick
I'll take one also just remind me ok


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

same here..... i'll take one... please remind me.

beth, moose and angel

p.s. could paypal be a way of paying? (has this been asked before?)


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

We would be interested also Rick...and yes is paypal a option?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

What about using the site that Steve used for the coffee table books? PhotoWorks? They do calendars too? I was so impressed with the quality of the books that Steve had made and he even got us a discount. I have also used Shutterfly to make a calendar but don't know what the pricing would be as it was a while ago. Just a thought...

I would like a GRF calendar and would be willing to donate part of the cost.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I would like a calendar also with the balance going to Joe/Forum. I think the $10 version would be fine. I think you'd probably do a great job!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I want at least one calender, maybe two!! Thanks Rick!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mainegirl said:


> p.s. could paypal be a way of paying? (has this been asked before?)


Yep....that will probably be the preferred plan...

I'll set up a page just for that. It'll also make it easier to send Joe's donation to him, too...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> What about using the site that Steve used for the coffee table books? PhotoWorks? They do calendars too? I was so impressed with the quality of the books that Steve had made and he even got us a discount. I have also used Shutterfly to make a calendar but don't know what the pricing would be as it was a while ago. Just a thought...


It's all about price....I'm a bit discouraged that I can't find better pricing. I suppose I could do better if I was ordering in HUGE quantity.....but that's not even an option...


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Please put me on the list for a calendar too.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

My dogs are not in it either, looks like , but I would want two. I take one for home and one for work.
Joe


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I think I emailed Rick on his PM, but yes I would like to get a calendar.


----------



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

We would like a calendar!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I would like a calender so count me in!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How do winners claim them?


----------



## gldnlvr2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would like one as well!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lestorm said:


> How do winners claim them?


I will send a PM to each winner to get their address.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rick, I'd like one, too, please.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> It's all about price....I'm a bit discouraged that I can't find better pricing. I suppose I could do better if I was ordering in HUGE quantity.....but that's not even an option...


Rick, have you checked at your local Quik Print, or, Kinkos or Staples or Office Max? (I'm not sure what you have near you...) A couple who bought a puppy from us has done calendars (all photos of Noah) there every year for Christmas gifts, and the prices are very reasonable. If you have a count, or even an idea of how many you will be making, you can get a price. Any of these places do a good job. Even if they were spiral bound (which I like, keeps them flat if using on a desk, and makes it easy to flip pages if on a wall...) Might be worth checking into.
I found many options online, also:

Photo Calendar FedEx Kinkos - Personalized Calendar Kinkos
Options and Pricing
http://www.calyptic.com/mainpro/cal.shtml


----------



## gregscott (Dec 4, 2006)

No brainer, MADE IN THE USA, profits to good cause, great subject. I will take one also.


----------

